
The employment green card backlog tops 800k. A solution is elusive - nafizh
https://www.washingtonpost.com/immigration/the-employment-green-card-backlog-tops-800000-most-of-them-indian-a-solution-is-elusive/2019/12/17/55def1da-072f-11ea-8292-c46ee8cb3dce_story.html
======
president
Has anyone ever considered that maybe we should be preventing the backlog from
growing that large in the first place?

~~~
nafizh
As far as I understood, a large reason for the backlog is the H1B visa abuse
from Indian companies.

